# Ποιοι δημιουργούν την παγκόσμια φτώχεια



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2009)

Ο Τρίτος Κόσμος και το δίλημμα της Δύσης
Ποιοι δημιουργούν την παγκόσμια φτώχεια
Η κλεπτοκρατική εξουσία στο τριτοκοσμικό κράτος και ο νεοφιλελεύθερος μύθος
Ν. ΜΟΥΖΕΛΗΣ | Κυριακή 31 Ιανουαρίου 1999

Αν θέλουμε να εξηγήσουμε τη φτώχεια του Τρίτου Κόσμου πρέπει να επικεντρώσουμε την προσοχή μας όχι μόνο στη δομή της παγκόσμιας οικονομίας, αλλά και στη δομή του κράτους στις περισσότερες χώρες της περιφέρειας και της ημιπεριφέρειας. Με άλλα λόγια το πρόβλημα της παγκόσμιας φτώχειας (και η λύση του) έχει διττό χαρακτήρα. Εχει να κάνει και με τον ρόλο που οι οικονομικά ισχυρές χώρες παίζουν στο πλαίσιο της παγκοσμιοποίησης και με τον τύπο της κρατικής εξουσίας που κυριαρχεί στις χώρες του Νότου ­ ένας τύπος εξουσίας που μπορεί κανείς να ονομάσει κλεπτοκρατικό.

Επειδή έχω ασχοληθεί με την πρώτη πτυχή του προβλήματος της παγκόσμιας φτώχειας σε προηγούμενα άρθρα μου, θα είμαι σύντομος. Θα υπενθυμίσω απλώς πως λόγω της οικονομικής ηγεμονίας των ΗΠΑ η παγκοσμιοποίηση έχει πάρει ένα νεοφιλελεύθερο χαρακτήρα: η έμφαση δίνεται περισσότερο στην απελευθέρωση των αγορών και λιγότερο στο πώς θα ρυθμιστούν αυτές οι αγορές με σκοπό την αποφυγή των οικονομικών κρίσεων και τη δικαιότερη κατανομή του εντυπωσιακά αυξανόμενου παγκόσμιου πλούτου.

Η νεοφιλελεύθερη άποψη πως οι αγορές ­ αν αφεθούν τελείως ελεύθερες ­ θα οδηγήσουν, αργά ή γρήγορα, σε μια ευεργετική ισορροπία και στη διάχυση του πλούτου προς τα κάτω είναι μύθος. Ενας μύθος που ακόμη και συντηρητικές προσωπικότητες όπως ο Κίσινγκερ, λόγω της πρόσφατης «ασιατικής» κρίσης, αναγκάστηκαν να απορρίψουν. Βέβαια η πιο συντριπτική απόρριψη της νεοφιλελεύθερης ιδεολογίας περί της διάχυσης του πλούτου δόθηκε από τις πρόσφατες στατιστικές του ΟΗΕ για την παγκόσμια φτώχεια. Αυτές οι στατιστικές, μεταξύ άλλων, μας πληροφορούν πως ένας μικρός αριθμός πολυεκατομμυριούχων έχει περισσότερο πλούτο από δισεκατομμύρια άτομα που αυτή τη στιγμή ζουν υπό απάνθρωπες συνθήκες· και πως αν οι 220 πλουσιότεροι άνθρωποι του πλανήτη διέθεταν ένα μικρό ποσοστό του πλούτου τους (λιγότερο από 5%), πάνω από ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να ξεφύγουν από τα νύχια της απόλυτης φτώχειας/εξαθλίωσης.

Επειδή όλα τα παραπάνω είναι λίγο-πολύ γνωστά, θα επικεντρώσω την προσοχή στη δεύτερη πτυχή του προβλήματος της παγκόσμιας φτώχειας: στον ρόλο που το τριτοκοσμικό κράτος παίζει στην ένταση της εξαθλίωσης των πληθυσμών του Νότου. Αυτό φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν κανείς λάβει υπόψη του πως ένα μεγάλο, αν όχι το μεγαλύτερο, μέρος της βοήθειας που οι φτωχές χώρες παίρνουν από τις πλούσιες καταλήγει στις τσέπες μιας κλεπτοκρατικής ελίτ που κατά κανόνα ελέγχει τον κρατικό μηχανισμό στις υπανάπτυκτες χώρες. Ετσι, πολύ σωστά, αυτοί που θέλουν την κατάργηση κάθε βοήθειας προς τον Τρίτο Κόσμο υποστηρίζουν ότι δεν έχει κανένα λόγο ο γερμανός, γάλλος ή αμερικανός φορολογούμενος να χρηματοδοτεί τον σατραπικό τρόπο ζωής και τους κρυφούς, προσωπικούς λογαριασμούς που οι διάφορες τριτοκοσμικές πολιτικοστρατιωτικές ελίτ έχουν στις τράπεζες του αναπτυγμένου κόσμου.

Με άλλα λόγια, από τη στιγμή που τα περισσότερα κράτη στον Τρίτο Κόσμο είναι εκ βάθους αντιαναπτυξιακά και κλεπτοκρατικά, η βοήθεια του «πρώτου κόσμου» προς τον Τρίτο πηγαίνει σε λάθος χέρια και κατασπαταλιέται. Οι λύσεις που αυτή τη στιγμή επικρατούν για την καταπολέμηση της κατασπατάλησης της βοήθειας παίρνουν δύο μορφές:

Η Δεξιά, η νεοφιλελεύθερη ιδεολογία της οποίας κυριαρχεί αυτή τη στιγμή παγκοσμίως, είναι υπέρ της χορήγησης «δανείων» σε φτωχές χώρες υπό την προϋπόθεση αναδιαμόρφωσης των δημοσίων οικονομικών προς την κατεύθυνση της λιτότητας. Το IMF (Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο), που ελέγχεται βασικά από τις ΗΠΑ, απαιτεί τη δραματική μείωση των κρατικών εξόδων και την αύξηση της φορολογίας ως προϋπόθεση χορήγησης χαμηλότοκων δανείων στις διάφορες υπερχρεωμένες κυβερνήσεις της Αφρικής και Λατινικής Αμερικής. Στις περιπτώσεις που η πίεση για λιγότητα επιτυγχάνει, το αποτέλεσμα είναι συνήθως αντιαναπτυξιακό: τα κρατικά έξοδα μειώνονται, τα δάνεια όμως είτε καταλήγουν σε ιδιωτικές τσέπες, είτε χρησιμοποιούνται για την πληρωμή των ήδη υπαρχόντων δανείων, ενώ η οικονομία παραμένει στάσιμη και η πλειονότητα του πληθυσμού βυθίζεται σε πιο έντονη εξαθλίωση και περιθωριοποίηση. 


Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2015)




----------



## nickel (May 27, 2015)

Η παρακολούθηση στη σελίδα TED (εδώ) παρέχει καλύτερες πληροφορίες και ικανοποιητικό υποτιτλισμό σε αρκετές γλώσσες.


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2015)

Και η μεταγραφή, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται (εγώ το διάβασα).


----------

